# watios, voltios y miliamperios y la carga de baterias



## pararoger (Ago 27, 2007)

Hola, es la primera vez que posteo en este foro. Lo hago por que me ha surgido un problema con un cargador solar universal -a partir de aquí CSU- (http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/13886.htm) y la carga de un Sony-Ericsson V630 

Tengo un follón de datos que no consigo aclarar. 

-El CSU tiene un switch para elegir la potencia de salida, 4.5v-5.0v-6.3v-9.0v, en las instrucciones pone que se debe elegir la potencia de salida antes de conectar ningún dispositivo para su carga. Al buscar las especificaciones de la bateria del SE V630 pone que es de 3.6V, como en las instrucciones del CSU viene que son compatibles, me supuesto que sería el voltaje más bajo, 4.5v, el indicado, pero al conectarlo (através del cable USB) el V630 se ha encendido pero no ha empezado con la carga. Así, que torpemente he subido el voltaje hasta 6.5v y el telefono ha muerto.





No se si será la batería, y antes de ir a comprar una nueva y ver que el telefono sigue sin funcionar, necesitaría que alguien me explicara qué es lo que ha pasado y qué tengo que hacer para cargar dispositivos como el SE v630 o la nintendo DS que tiene una batería de 3.7v y el CSU no dispone de tal voltaje.

muchísimas gracias, de verdad

roger


----------



## gihu (Ago 29, 2007)

Muy buenas,

Cuando quieras hacer algo asi, ten en cuenta que lo que tienes que hacer es mirar el voltage del cargador original, el voltage del cargador suele ser algo mayor que el de la bateria, por tanto mira que el voltage del cargador que quieres utilizar sea el 'exactamente el mismo' que el del cargador original,en cuanto a los mA el cargador que quieras usar debe ofrecer la misma o mayor cantidad de mA, espero la exploicacion sea lo bastante clara.

Respecto a la averia seguramente sea algo más que la bateria, pero si tienes algun amigo o familiar que tenga un movil que utilice la misma bateria pide que te la presten para probar primero.

Siento que esto sea lo unico que puedo decirte.

Suerte amigo!!


----------



## pararoger (Ago 29, 2007)

muchas gracias!

una cosa más, si el cargador original pone 4.9v y en el que quiero usar me dan las opciones 4.5v y 5v, ¿cuál de las dos debería de usar??


saludos


----------

